# {{Franks Custom Hydraulics calling out happy}}let



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

lets hopp where here and ready 2 hop where in moreno valley


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

chirp us 121*723*13639


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 15 2007, 08:22 PM~7699031
> *chirp us 121*723*13639
> *


 :cheesy: chirp-a-******, 'cause we use BOOST MOBILE "where you at???" :biggrin:


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

Man shit was kinda ghey cars never made it off the trailers.


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 15 2007, 07:20 PM~7698986
> *lets hopp where here and ready 2 hop where in moreno valley
> *


lets do it today!!! around 7.00 pm.. :nono: hno: hno:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

LETS SEE SOME ACTION HOPEFULLY WE GET THE CAR OUT THE IMPOUND TODAY IF WE GOT YOUR BACK HAPPY.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

????????let me know frank!!!! was up!!!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2007, 08:41 AM~7702004
> *????????let me know frank!!!! was up!!!!
> *


 I WANA SEE THOSE 88 INCHES FRANKS HYDRAULICS GOT WE DNJ HYDRAULICS GOT SOMETHING FOR FRANKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## brownboy1999 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 16 2007, 09:33 AM~7702348
> *I WANA SEE THOSE 88 INCHES FRANKS HYDRAULICS GOT WE DNJ HYDRAULICS GOT SOMETHING FOR FRANKS  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


thats right bugs let them no whats up bims


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 15 2007, 08:20 PM~7698986
> *lets hopp where here and ready 2 hop where in moreno valley
> *


I KNOW THATS NENES CAR YOU HOPPING AND ITS GETTING STUCK BUT WILL SEE THIS CAPRICEFALLS BACK DOWN


----------



## brownboy1999 (Mar 20, 2007)

DNJ hydraulics was serving that six tre and cadi that caprice was bumper checking in san ber


----------



## brownboy1999 (Mar 20, 2007)

i think franks customs scared


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 15 2007, 08:20 PM~7698986
> *lets hopp where here and ready 2 hop where in moreno valley
> *


look here,my brown regal is broken right now but when i fix it i'll be paying you a little trip to az.if you've been on lil lately,you should know goodtimes doesnt back down from any challenge :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 16 2007, 10:58 AM~7702550
> *I KNOW THATS NENES CAR YOU HOPPING AND ITS GETTING STUCK BUT WILL SEE THIS CAPRICEFALLS BACK DOWN
> *


THERE YOU GO BEING BUSTER'S TALKING OUT THE SIDE OF YOUR NECK NENE'S CAR ! STOP BEING VEIJAS AND HOPP OH YA YOUR CAR'S IN THE IMPOUND YA RITE YOU JUST DONT WANT TO GET SERVED!!!! SO JUST STOP! AND PUT YOUR POM POM'S AWAY UNTIL YOUR CAR GETS OUT THE IMPOUND
:loco: YA THE IMPOUND RITE!!!!!!!!!!!! :werd: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 16 2007, 09:25 AM~7701895
> *LETS SEE SOME ACTION HOPEFULLY WE GET THE CAR OUT THE IMPOUND TODAY IF WE GOT YOUR BACK HAPPY.
> *


 YOU SHOULD HAVE YOUR OWN BACK! HE DONT NEED ANY BODY TO HAVE HIS BACK HE'S THE ONE TO BEAT NOT YOU ! YOUR 6 STRING SO WAIT GO FLUFF YOUR POM POM'S :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownboy1999_@Apr 16 2007, 11:23 AM~7702771
> *i think franks customs scared
> *


SCARED OF WHAT CAR'S ARE IN IMPOUND :uh: CAR'S ARE BROKEN :uh: SO SCARED OF WHAT ?" YOU " I DONT KNOW IF YOU COULD BUILD A CAR ? YOU COULD'NT FIGURE OUT HOW TO PUT AN AVATAR ON YOUR NAME SO WHO KNOW'S???????????????????????????????????
:scrutinize:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 16 2007, 09:58 AM~7702550
> *I KNOW THATS NENES CAR YOU HOPPING AND ITS GETTING STUCK BUT WILL SEE THIS CAPRICEFALLS BACK DOWN
> *


you dont know shit its not nenes car if you were there last night you would have seen it dont get stuck. if you have a car today we are here in your town. we came for happy cause happy is top dog in Cali but if happy is not ready its cool there will be another time and place, you got a big mouth if you have a car we are here in your town 602-690-6555 call.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE NEEDS "GOODTIMES" IN THERE LIFE. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN HAPPY AND ALEX :thumbsup:
BIG UPS :thumbsup: FOR THE HOMIES REPPIN THE BIG AZ.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

You took the car to cali Ed? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

FRANK'S HYDRAULICS IS HEADING DOWN THE 605 GOING TO KOOL-LAID SHOP TO GO SMASH THE BUMPER ON THAT CUTTY WILL HAVE PIC'S IN A MIN.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

"Franks and Teamblowme602" Go get 'em


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 16 2007, 01:23 PM~7704060
> *FRANK'S HYDRAULICS IS HEADING DOWN THE 605 GOING TO KOOL-LAID SHOP TO GO SMASH THE BUMPER ON THAT CUTTY WILL HAVE PIC'S IN A MIN.
> *


THERE YOU GO BEING A BULLY AGAIN BIG ED HAHAHAHAHAHAHA JUST FUCKING ARROUND HOMIE, GO GET EM DOGG... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DO THAT DAMN THING


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 16 2007, 10:53 AM~7702996
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE YOUR OWN BACK! HE DONT NEED ANY BODY TO HAVE HIS BACK HE'S THE ONE TO BEAT NOT YOU ! YOUR 6 STRING SO WAIT GO FLUFF YOUR POM POM'S :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH THE CAPRICE IS ALLREADY AT KOOLAID FOOL THEY JUST WAITING ON ME TO GET THERE AND THE CAR WAS AT THE IMPOUND THATS WHY YOU DIDNT SEE US THERE :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

pics


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 16 2007, 05:26 PM~7705502
> *YEAH THE CAPRICE IS ALLREADY AT KOOLAID FOOL THEY JUST WAITING ON ME TO GET THERE AND THE CAR WAS AT THE IMPOUND THATS WHY YOU DIDNT SEE US THERE :biggrin:
> *


o.k swang it!!!


----------



## West Coast Rider (Aug 8, 2006)

It should be a good hoop that Caprice from Sick Side Santana car was working good yesterday. Post pic of the hop


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

happy is on his way over there


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

we're the pictures at? :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

pics pics pics please


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

this time i didnt go..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any pics or updates ?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THE PIC'S ARE COMEING JUST GIVE A MIN.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 16 2007, 10:39 PM~7708938
> *THE PIC'S ARE COMEING JUST GIVE A MIN.
> *


who took it


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

TEAM BLOW ME !


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

franks hydraulics and happy going at it Franks Hydraulics gets the win.will post better pictures tomorrow. thanks to Happy for making it to the hop.


----------



## RC6DEUCE (Apr 3, 2007)

Way to put it down Frank, what did u hit?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

how about with alex?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 16 2007, 10:42 PM~7708953
> *TEAM BLOW ME !
> *


Like there was ever a doubt!!!!!.. We knew Team Blow Me would win..........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 16 2007, 10:42 PM~7708956
> *franks hydraulics and happy going at it Franks Hydraulics gets the win.will post better pictures tomorrow. thanks to Happy for making it to the hop.
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Frank........


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

camera did not take a good picture will post better pic's tomorrow.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

Franks Hydraulics just hopped beach city AZ with another win


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

Todd from Street Life just hopped beach city and dena4life and got two wins AZ puttin it down in LA.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 16 2007, 10:51 PM~7709028
> *Todd from Street Life just hopped beach city and dena4life and got two wins AZ puttin it down in LA.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 16 2007, 10:49 PM~7709008
> *Franks Hydraulics just hopped beach city AZ with another win
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 16 2007, 10:49 PM~7709008
> *Franks Hydraulics just hopped beach city AZ with another win
> *


boy o'boy you guys i tell you. you know what im not even going to waste my breath for anyone who was there knows what really happened , will see it on tape so it all good 


beach city baby :biggrin:

p.s. y didnt you show those pics then


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

[WOW OH MY LANTA OK TAKE THAT WIN LIKE MY BOY SAY...ITS ALL GOOD WE WILL DO IT AGAIN AND T,DOGG U KNOW THE EDITOR.........LOL.LOL.LOL OH YEAH WHO'S TREATN ON THE FOOD NEXT WEEK....LOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

truccha show the gas hopping by beach city


----------



## SINGLE-P-CHAMP (Jan 17, 2007)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGNITE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602+Apr 16 2007, 09:49 PM~7709008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

NICE!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

AZ ke no. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Apr 17 2007, 01:35 AM~7709486
> *truccha show the gas hopping by beach city
> *



Gas hopping is over rated.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 16 2007, 09:47 PM~7708997
> *Well done Frank........
> *


show the clear pics so we can see who really won!!


----------



## West Coast Rider (Aug 8, 2006)

I was at the hoop and let me tell you that Franks Hydraulics didn’t win, they lost to Happy. The AZ 64 lost to the Caprice from Santa Ana. Alex from Goodtimes also lost to the Caprice.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by West Coast Rider_@Apr 17 2007, 08:23 AM~7710586
> *I was at the hoop and let me tell you that Franks Hydraulics didn’t win, they lost to Happy. The AZ 64 lost to the Caprice from Santa Ana. Alex from Goodtimes also lost to the Caprice.
> *


TRUE THAT BUT TODD IS NOT GOING TO TAKE THE LOSS WE KNOW WE BEAT HIM BUT WERE GOING TO CALL IT TIE AND I BELIVE HAPPY TOOK THE WIN AGAINST FRANKS THATS WHY WE DIDNT PULL TO FRANKS AND ALEX HE DIDNT COME NO WHERE NEAR THE CAPRICE BUT IF ANYBODY WANTS TO SEE THE CAPRICE WERE JUST A CHIRP AWAY EL SANTANERO PUTTING IT DOWN PULL UP SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHUT UP :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

lets see some more pictures


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

its just like you to try to take credit for another car clubs hopper. build your own fucken hopper with your plaque on it.then you can say your doing big thangs,otherwise shut your mouth and keep waiving your pom-poms high in the air so everyone can see them.i bet you even wear chones with a sick side plaque embroidered on them.you should be ashamed of yourself.COME SEE ME WHEN YOU HAVE A CAR YOU LIL BEEYATCH.OH YEAH, AND TRY TO BUILD SOMETHING CLEAN AT LEAST COME TO HALF OF MY LEVEL. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 16 2007, 09:33 AM~7702348
> *I WANA SEE THOSE 88 INCHES FRANKS HYDRAULICS GOT WE DNJ HYDRAULICS GOT SOMETHING FOR FRANKS  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


JESSIE I SEE YOUR BROKEN ENGLISH IS SPREADING TO YOUR HANDS WHEN YOU TYPE IT SHOULD BE D & J HYDRALICS FOOL!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 17 2007, 09:02 AM~7710844
> *its just like you to try to take credit for another car clubs hopper. build your own fucken hopper with your plaque on it.then you can say your doing big thangs,otherwise shut your mouth and keep waiving your pom-poms high in the air so everyone can see them.i bet you even wear chones with a sick side plaque embroidered on them.you should be ashamed of yourself.COME SEE ME WHEN YOU HAVE A CAR YOU LIL BEEYATCH.OH YEAH, AND TRY TO BUILD SOMETHING CLEAN AT LEAST COME TO HALF OF MY LEVEL. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP **** YOU CRYING LIKE LITTLE BITCH ME AND DARELL BUILT THATT FUCKEN CAR AND WHAT THE OWNER DIDNT PAY US TO BUILD IT THIS IS THE MUTHEFUCKEN TEAM AND YOR CRYING ABOUT YOUR CAR WERE GETTING TO THE SHIT LEVEL YOU ARE THIS CAR WAS BUILT IN LESS THAN A MONTH AND ITS LOOKING BETTER THAN YOURS WERE NOT EVEN DONE WITH IT. GET TO THE INCHES THEN TALK SHIT SHIT IF ITS MINE OR NOT AND BY THE WAY THAT OWNER GOTS ENOUGH MONEY TO SHUT YOU DOWN YOULL SEE WHAT ELSE HES BRINGING OUT YOR SHOW CARS ARE HIS HOPPERS


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 17 2007, 09:04 AM~7710858
> *JESSIE I SEE YOUR BROKEN ENGLISH IS SPREADING TO YOUR HANDS WHEN YOU TYPE IT SHOULD BE D & J HYDRALICS FOOL!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHUT UP WERE BILEGUAL WITH A EDUMUCATION WERE LERNING HOW TO SPOKE ND WRITE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 17 2007, 09:04 AM~7710858
> *JESSIE I SEE YOUR BROKEN ENGLISH IS SPREADING TO YOUR HANDS WHEN YOU TYPE IT SHOULD BE D & J HYDRALICS FOOL!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO SPELL MY NAME ITS JESSE :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

here we go again! GOODTIMES has become a household name these days :biggrin: 

keep us in the media, we thank you


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@Apr 17 2007, 09:18 AM~7710945
> *here we go again! GOODTIMES has become a household name these days  :biggrin:
> 
> keep us in the media, we thank you
> *


 :thumbsup: NO THANK YOU


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

YOU CAN'T COMPARE A BIG BODY TO A G BODY.BUT I'LL HOP ANYTHING.YOU BRAG THAT YOUR HOMIE HAS MONEY.THEN YOU SHOULD GET ON YOUR KNEES AND DO WHAT YOU DO BEST AND THEN GET PAID SO YOU COULD BUILD YOURSELF A LITTLE MODEL HOPPER SO YOU CAN CALL IT YOUR OWN.LIKE I SAID STOP HATING BECAUSE I WILL BE COMING WITH MORE INCHES.REMEMBER I GOT GARCIA CUSTOMS DOING MY SHIT, AND DOING MY SHIT RIGHT.HAPPY IS NOT A HATER LIKE YOU LIL MUGROSO


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

FUCK THIS IM GOING TO WORK I GOT BETTER SHIT TO DO THAN HEAR BITCHES CRY LOOK OUT FOR THE CAPRICE IN A HOOD NEAR YOU AND BY THE WAY WILL BE IN FRESNO THIS WEEKEN REPRESENTING THE TEAM


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Big props to everybody that put it down last night.That's what I'm talking about,milage all the way from AZ. Miss work just to for a hop.that's real dedication For this game.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 17 2007, 09:22 AM~7710967
> *YOU CAN'T COMPARE A BIG BODY TO A G BODY.BUT I'LL HOP ANYTHING.YOU BRAG THAT YOUR HOMIE HAS MONEY.THEN YOU SHOULD GET ON YOUR KNEES AND DO WHAT YOU DO BEST AND THEN GET PAID SO YOU COULD BUILD YOURSELF A LITTLE MODEL HOPPER SO YOU CAN CALL IT YOUR OWN.LIKE I SAID STOP HATING BECAUSE I WILL BE COMING WITH MORE INCHES.REMEMBER I GOT GARCIA CUSTOMS DOING MY SHIT, AND DOING MY SHIT RIGHT.HAPPY IS NOT A HATER LIKE YOU LIL MUGROSO
> *


STOP CRYING WERE THROUGH FUCKING WITH YOU YOURE NEVER GOING TO STOP CRYING NOW THE EXCUSE ITS BIG CAR


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 17 2007, 09:22 AM~7710967
> *YOU CAN'T COMPARE A BIG BODY TO A G BODY.BUT I'LL HOP ANYTHING.YOU BRAG THAT YOUR HOMIE HAS MONEY.THEN YOU SHOULD GET ON YOUR KNEES AND DO WHAT YOU DO BEST AND THEN GET PAID SO YOU COULD BUILD YOURSELF A LITTLE MODEL HOPPER SO YOU CAN CALL IT YOUR OWN.LIKE I SAID STOP HATING BECAUSE I WILL BE COMING WITH MORE INCHES.REMEMBER I GOT GARCIA CUSTOMS DOING MY SHIT, AND DOING MY SHIT RIGHT.HAPPY IS NOT A HATER LIKE YOU LIL MUGROSO
> *


STOP BEGING HAPPY I BET YOU RE STILL ON THE IOU LIST I MIGHT BE A MUGROSO BUT YOU ARE LITTLE BITCH LET ME ALITTLE MUGRE ON YOU ****


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

I'LL STOP CRYING WHEN YOU BRING OUT A CAR OF YOUR OWN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 17 2007, 09:29 AM~7711018
> * Big props to everybody that put it down last night.That's what I'm talking about,milage all the way from AZ. Miss work just to for a hop.that's real dedication For this game.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT GOOD HOP, EVEN THOU THERE'S SOME ARGUMENTS ABOUT WHO CAME ON TOP, BUT EVERY ONE DID GOOD TRUUCHA GOT THE PICS I TOOK THEY WILL SPEAK FOR THEM SELF'S, BIG UP'S TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP EVEN BEACH CITY WHO GOT THERE LATE BUT DID ONE HELL OF A GAS HOP!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 17 2007, 08:39 AM~7711089
> *I'LL STOP CRYING WHEN YOU BRING OUT A CAR OF YOUR OWN
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 17 2007, 10:20 AM~7711398
> *IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT GOOD HOP, EVEN THOU THERE'S SOME ARGUMENTS ABOUT WHO CAME ON TOP, BUT EVERY ONE DID GOOD TRUUCHA GOT THE PICS I TOOK THEY WILL SPEAK FOR THEM SELF'S, BIG UP'S TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP EVEN BEACH CITY WHO GOT THERE LATE BUT DID ONE HELL OF A GAS HOP!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie but we aint done just yet tell paul we lookin for him too


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 17 2007, 11:20 AM~7711398
> *IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT GOOD HOP, EVEN THOU THERE'S SOME ARGUMENTS ABOUT WHO CAME ON TOP, BUT EVERY ONE DID GOOD TRUUCHA GOT THE PICS I TOOK THEY WILL SPEAK FOR THEM SELF'S, BIG UP'S TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP EVEN BEACH CITY WHO GOT THERE LATE BUT DID ONE HELL OF A GAS HOP!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


For real!Beach City Owes us Dinner.we were on the way to eat and you guys had to mess it up.lol.and by the way that's some real ganstas shit from the door.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 16 2007, 09:46 PM~7708981
> *Like there was ever a doubt!!!!!.. We knew Team Blow Me  would win..........
> *


where the pics at!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2007, 12:44 PM~7712028
> *:0
> where the pics at!!!
> *


X2


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2007, 09:19 AM~7710561
> *show the clear pics so we can see who really won!!
> *


I GUESS IN THIS GAME NOBODY CAN EXCEPT A LOSS AS QUICK AS THEY EXCEPT A WIN :uh: IT'S ALL IN THE GAME YOU WIN SOME AND YOU LOSE SOME! SOME PEOPLE NEVER EXCEPT IT AND NEVER WILL THAT'S CALLED DENIALL.


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 17 2007, 01:02 PM~7712202
> *I GUESS IN THIS GAME NOBODY CAN EXCEPT A LOSS AS QUICK AS THEY EXCEPT A WIN :uh: IT'S ALL IN THE GAME YOU WIN SOME AND YOU LOSE SOME! SOME PEOPLE NEVER EXCEPT IT AND NEVER WILL THAT'S CALLED DENIALL.
> *


best thing said :biggrin: keep it 100


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any more pics?


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 17 2007, 12:02 PM~7712202
> *I GUESS IN THIS GAME NOBODY CAN EXCEPT A LOSS AS QUICK AS THEY EXCEPT A WIN :uh: IT'S ALL IN THE GAME YOU WIN SOME AND YOU LOSE SOME! SOME PEOPLE NEVER EXCEPT IT AND NEVER WILL THAT'S CALLED DENIALL.
> *


if your talking to me then we can do it again but on the ruler this time we know your car does 83 pull the ruler out like i said last night but you didnt want to it all good though i told you it would be a good hop 

beach city till i die


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 17 2007, 11:42 AM~7712015
> *For real!Beach City Owes us Dinner.we were on the way to eat and you guys had to mess it up.lol.and by the way that's some real ganstas shit from the door.
> *


thanks homie much love to the majestic family 

p.s. paul where you at the car is at my house ready and waiting you just say when :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

just like to say i had a good time and a lot of good hopping.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 16 2007, 09:51 PM~7709028
> *Todd from Street Life just hopped beach city and dena4life and got two wins AZ puttin it down in LA.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 17 2007, 08:39 AM~7711089
> *I'LL STOP CRYING WHEN YOU BRING OUT A CAR OF YOUR OWN
> *


lose lose no tie and you still cry :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

all eyes on me post up that shit ass hole


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 17 2007, 01:57 PM~7712528
> *all eyes on me post up that shit ass hole
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 17 2007, 12:57 PM~7712528
> *all eyes on me post up that shit ass hole
> *


hey dee dont trip were the under dogs it like i said last night its not about the cars anymore it about who has the biggest mouthbeach city put it down once again and still cant get credit where credit is due it all good though cuz i got some more new shit getting ready to hit the streets and you better not sleep on santana mike hes not playing he got some shit for you coming out soon l.a. and o.c. put it down last night good shit homies


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Apr 17 2007, 12:07 PM~7712597
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Apr 17 2007, 12:08 PM~7712603
> *hey dee dont trip were the under dogs it like i said last night its not about the cars anymore it about who has the biggest mouthbeach city put it down once again and still cant get credit where credit is due it all good though cuz i got some more new shit getting ready to hit the streets and you better not sleep on santana mike hes not playing he got some shit for you coming out soon l.a. and o.c. put it down last night good shit homies
> *


YES SIR THEY WILL NOT GIVE US NO CREDIT HOME BOY but fuck credit THEY CAN SUCK A DICK :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 17 2007, 01:16 PM~7712672
> *YES SIR THEY WILL NOT GIVE US NO CREDIT HOME BOY but fuck credit THEY CAN SUCK A DICK :biggrin:
> *


hey d how funny was that last night when olde yella was killin bumper from the door 80+ inches it was so quiet you could hear a church mouse


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Apr 17 2007, 01:24 PM~7712731
> *hey d how funny was that last night when olde yella was killin bumper from the door 80+ inches it was so quiet you could hear a church mouse
> *


and crickets :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Apr 17 2007, 01:26 PM~7712749
> *and crickets :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Apr 17 2007, 01:34 PM~7712408
> *if your talking to me then we can do it again but on the ruler this time we know your car does 83 pull the ruler out like i said last night but you didnt want to it all good though i told you it would be a good hop
> 
> beach city till i die
> *


IT WASENT FOR YOU BUT WHEN YOUR FILL'N GUILTY MIGHT MAKE YOU JUMP THE GUN SO STICKS OR NO STICK'S WHATEVER HOMIE  I QUOTED SOMEONE REMARK THAT'S ALL.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 17 2007, 11:39 AM~7712435
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


I can't belive this guy don't know how to take a loss.if you loose by 1/2 inch its still a loss. :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 17 2007, 11:02 AM~7712202
> *I GUESS IN THIS GAME NOBODY CAN EXCEPT A LOSS AS QUICK AS THEY EXCEPT A WIN :uh: IT'S ALL IN THE GAME YOU WIN SOME AND YOU LOSE SOME! SOME PEOPLE NEVER EXCEPT IT AND NEVER WILL THAT'S CALLED DENIALL.
> *


IS THIS FRANK TALKING OR IS IT A CHEERLEADER WITH NO CAR!!! WE WILL SEE IN THE VIDEO WHO WON AINT NO BIG THANG... I DONT REALLY LIKE TO GET UP ON THIS COMPUTER AND TALK ALL THIS SHIT PAGE AFTER PAGE I LET MY ACTIONS SPEAK FOR ME!!! I ALWAYS COME BACK I GARANTEE IT. IT WAS A GOOD HOP.. ILL SEE U UP THERE IN ARIZONA SOON BIG DOG!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2007, 04:24 PM~7713534
> *IS THIS FRANK TALKING OR IS IT A CHEERLEADER WITH NO CAR!!! WE WILL SEE IN THE VIDEO WHO WON AINT NO BIG THANG... I DONT REALLY LIKE TO GET UP ON THIS COMPUTER AND TALK ALL THIS SHIT PAGE AFTER PAGE I LET MY ACTIONS SPEAK FOR ME!!! I ALWAYS COME BACK I GARANTEE IT. IT WAS A GOOD HOP.. ILL SEE U UP THERE IN ARIZONA SOON BIG DOG!!
> *


 NO THIS IS'NT FRANK IT'S BIG ED HOMIE IT'S ALL GOOD DOG AND YA I GOT A CAR IT'S IN MY AVATAR(THAT'S THE PIC ON THE SIDE)THAT'COOL YOU DONT LIKE TO BE ON THE COMPUTER NETHEIR . BUT I CATCH MY SELF REPLY'N PAGE AFTER PAGE TO THE SAME PERSON THAT DONT LIKE TO TALK SHIT ON THE COMPUTER DOG! THAT'S MY TEAM DOG IF WE WOULD HAVE LOST WE WOULD SAID SOMETHING LIKE "I ALWAYS COME BACKI GARANTEE IT" IT ALL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 17 2007, 04:37 PM~7713628
> *NO THIS IS'NT FRANK IT'S BIG ED HOMIE IT'S ALL GOOD DOG AND YA I GOT A CAR IT'S IN MY AVATAR(THAT'S THE PIC ON THE SIDE)THAT'COOL YOU DONT LIKE TO BE ON THE COMPUTER NETHEIR DO I BUT I CATCH MY SELF REPLY'N PAGE AFTER PAGE TO THE SAME PERSON THAT DONT LIKE TO TALK SHIT ON THE COMPUTER DOG! THAT'S MY TEAM DOG IF WE WOULD HAVE LOST WE WOULD SAID SOMETHING LIKE "I ALWAYS COME BACKI GARANTEE IT" IT ALL GOOD HOMIE
> *



Big Ed aint letting Internet talk get to him... after all it's just talk. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Man That was coo seeing the two cover cars battle it out! Look out for this hop on Roll'n Vol.8


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 17 2007, 02:37 PM~7713628
> *NO THIS IS'NT FRANK IT'S BIG ED HOMIE IT'S ALL GOOD DOG AND YA I GOT A CAR IT'S IN MY AVATAR(THAT'S THE PIC ON THE SIDE)THAT'COOL YOU DONT LIKE TO BE ON THE COMPUTER NETHEIR . BUT I CATCH MY SELF REPLY'N PAGE AFTER PAGE TO THE SAME PERSON THAT DONT LIKE TO TALK SHIT ON THE COMPUTER DOG! THAT'S MY TEAM DOG IF WE WOULD HAVE LOST WE WOULD SAID SOMETHING LIKE "I ALWAYS COME BACKI GARANTEE IT" IT ALL GOOD HOMIE
> *


 hno: hno: :nono: GARCIA CUSTOMS HYDRAULICS "TILL MY CASKET CLOSE". TEAM PRO HOPPER FOT THE 2007..


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

STOP BITCHING WHO EVER WON GIVE THEIR WIN DONT HATE


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2007, 05:15 PM~7713875
> *
> hno:  hno:  :nono: GARCIA CUSTOMS HYDRAULICS "TILL MY CASKET CLOSE". TEAM PRO HOPPER FOT THE 2007..
> *


AY TEAM PRO HOPPER TILL YOUR CASKET CLOSES "POR QUE" THAT'S GOOD YOU BELIVE IN SOMETHING ! NO NEED FOR
:tears: I UNDERSTAND GARCIAS CUSTOM HYDRAULICS TILL YOUR CASKET CLOSES :werd:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Apr 17 2007, 05:39 PM~7714049
> *STOP BITCHING WHO EVER WON GIVE THEIR WIN DONT HATE
> *


SEE LISTEN TO THE MAN ! SOME PEOPLE CANT SWALLOW THERE PRIDE WHAT'S THE BIG DEAL
:dunno: .


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

FRANK'S HYDRO'S "TEAM BLOW ME"


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 17 2007, 06:55 PM~7715658
> *
> 
> 
> ...






































garcias customs hydraulics!!! dont get the shit twisted homie!! these were all my cars except the white regal.. how long you been in the game!! thats probably your first car. i stay building cars for these fucken haters out there you know who you are!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Apr 17 2007, 01:24 PM~7712731
> *hey d how funny was that last night when olde yella was killin bumper from the door 80+ inches it was so quiet you could hear a church mouse
> *


THAT WAS SOME REAL GANGSTER SHIT!!!! I SEE EVEYONE IS GOIN FROM THE DOOR THESE DAYS I WONDER WHO GOT THAT SHIT STARTED.... :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 17 2007, 10:45 PM~7717094
> *THAT WAS SOME REAL GANGSTER SHIT!!!!  I SEE EVEYONE IS GOIN FROM THE DOOR THESE DAYS I WONDER WHO GOT THAT SHIT STARTED.... :biggrin:
> *


thanks oj much love


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2007, 11:23 PM~7716931
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dont trip homie this aint my first rodeo eithier dog and i been builing car's for year's do your home work dog .


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 17 2007, 10:45 PM~7717094
> *THAT WAS SOME REAL GANGSTER SHIT!!!!  I SEE EVEYONE IS GOIN FROM THE DOOR THESE DAYS I WONDER WHO GOT THAT SHIT STARTED.... :biggrin:
> *


V-MAX :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Apr 17 2007, 10:26 AM~7711906
> *thanks homie but we aint done just yet tell paul we lookin for him too
> *


Don't mention it, but what's up when you want to do this my boy ready!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 17 2007, 11:45 PM~7717094
> *THAT WAS SOME REAL GANGSTER SHIT!!!!  I SEE EVEYONE IS GOIN FROM THE DOOR THESE DAYS I WONDER WHO GOT THAT SHIT STARTED.... :biggrin:
> *



hittin it from the door is over rated.


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 18 2007, 09:07 AM~7719285
> *hittin it from the door is over rated.
> *


you alway talking how shit is over rated you pull some shit out and come see beach city we want to show some of that over rated shit


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Apr 18 2007, 10:40 AM~7719504
> *you alway talking how shit is over rated you pull some shit out and come see beach city we want to show some of  that over rated shit
> *



lemme go buy a Majestics car too. :biggrin:

What you pay for that car anyway 6 g's the candy psint on one of my rides cost more than that.

Man all you do is talk shit. You got more shit coming out your mouth than you do your ass. What, you get mad cause I state my opinion? Put a kotex on and get over it homie.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Apr 17 2007, 02:06 PM~7713429
> *I can't belive this guy don't know how to take a loss.if you loose by 1/2 inch its still a loss. :angry:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 17 2007, 12:46 PM~7712913
> *IT WASENT FOR YOU BUT WHEN YOUR FILL'N GUILTY MIGHT MAKE YOU JUMP THE GUN SO STICKS OR NO STICK'S WHATEVER HOMIE  I QUOTED SOMEONE REMARK THAT'S ALL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 17 2007, 09:45 PM~7717094
> *THAT WAS SOME REAL GANGSTER SHIT!!!!  I SEE EVEYONE IS GOIN FROM THE DOOR THESE DAYS I WONDER WHO GOT THAT SHIT STARTED.... :biggrin:
> *


me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 18 2007, 10:59 AM~7719634
> *lemme go buy a Majestics car too.  :biggrin:
> 
> What you pay for that car anyway 6 g's the candy psint on one of my rides cost more than that.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 18 2007, 09:59 AM~7719634
> *lemme go buy a Majestics car too.  :biggrin:
> 
> What you pay for that car anyway 6 g's the candy psint on one of my rides cost more than that.
> ...


you aint the only one with cars with candy paints and shit and really i dont give a fuck what your opinions are homie so you stick a kotex in it and get over it homie


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Apr 18 2007, 12:08 PM~7720084
> *you aint the only one with cars with candy paints and shit and really i dont give a fuck what your opinions are homie so you stick a kotex in it and get over it homie
> *



Never said I was homie... You're the one looking stupid on here saying all kinds of shit bout cars this cars that... I can give a fuck what you got. Don't get butt hurt cause I state the facts bout your ride. That's right you aint gotta take my opinion but i'm gonna give it anyway cause i can give a fuck what you think!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:0 


IS THIS THE BEAST FROM GOODTIMES


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 18 2007, 11:54 AM~7720343
> *:0
> IS THIS THE BEAST FROM GOODTIMES
> 
> ...


IF IT LOOKS LIKE A BEAST, HOPS LIKE A BEAST, IT MUST BE THE BEAST.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

im curious to what you guys get out of driving all over the place hopping each other...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 18 2007, 02:24 PM~7720968
> *im curious to what you guys get out of driving all over the place hopping each other...
> *


LET ME INDULGE YOUR CURIOSITY WE DO THIS AS COMP. AND THERE'S THAT ALL OVER AZ.LA,DETROIT,STL,N.M,L.V,EVERY WHERE THAT'S WHY WE TRAVEL AND THE RUSH OF SEEING THE CAR'S DO WHAT THEY DO IF YOU LOOK BACK AT THE PIC'S OF FRANK'S , GARCIA'S , GOOD TIMES, STREET LIFE, BEACH CITY . YOU MUST NOT HAVE LOVE 4 THIS GAME THAT'S WHY THIS QUESTION CAME UP QUESTION FOR YOU WHY DO YOU HAVE "IF YOUR HOPPER GET'S STUCK IT AINT WORTH A FUCK" AND ASK THIS QUESTION? :uh: AFTER ALL THE SHIT TALK'N AND THE BULLSHITING IS JUST HYPE.THAT'S ALL IT MAKE'S THE HOPP'S GOOD .  :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 18 2007, 03:34 PM~7721852
> *LET ME INDULGE YOUR CURIOSITY WE DO THIS AS COMP. AND THERE'S THAT ALL OVER AZ.LA,DETROIT,STL,N.M,L.V,EVERY WHERE THAT'S WHY WE TRAVEL AND THE RUSH OF SEEING THE CAR'S DO WHAT THEY DO IF YOU LOOK BACK AT THE PIC'S OF FRANK'S , GARCIA'S , GOOD TIMES, STREET LIFE, BEACH CITY . YOU MUST NOT HAVE LOVE 4 THIS GAME THAT'S WHY THIS QUESTION CAME UP QUESTION FOR YOU WHY DO YOU HAVE "IF YOUR HOPPER GET'S STUCK IT AINT WORTH A FUCK" AND ASK THIS QUESTION? :uh:  AFTER ALL THE SHIT TALK'N AND THE BULLSHITING IS JUST HYPE.THAT'S ALL IT MAKE'S THE HOPP'S GOOD .   :biggrin:
> *



VERY WELL SAID 
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 18 2007, 04:34 PM~7721852
> *LET ME INDULGE YOUR CURIOSITY WE DO THIS AS COMP. AND THERE'S THAT ALL OVER AZ.LA,DETROIT,STL,N.M,L.V,EVERY WHERE THAT'S WHY WE TRAVEL AND THE RUSH OF SEEING THE CAR'S DO WHAT THEY DO IF YOU LOOK BACK AT THE PIC'S OF FRANK'S , GARCIA'S , GOOD TIMES, STREET LIFE, BEACH CITY . YOU MUST NOT HAVE LOVE 4 THIS GAME THAT'S WHY THIS QUESTION CAME UP QUESTION FOR YOU WHY DO YOU HAVE "IF YOUR HOPPER GET'S STUCK IT AINT WORTH A FUCK" AND ASK THIS QUESTION? :uh:  AFTER ALL THE SHIT TALK'N AND THE BULLSHITING IS JUST HYPE.THAT'S ALL IT MAKE'S THE HOPP'S GOOD .   :biggrin:
> *


for the first time somebody keeps it real :biggrin: good answer


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

WE LIVE FOR THIS SHIT,OR LEAST I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 18 2007, 03:34 PM~7721852
> *LET ME INDULGE YOUR CURIOSITY WE DO THIS AS COMP. AND THERE'S THAT ALL OVER AZ.LA,DETROIT,STL,N.M,L.V,EVERY WHERE THAT'S WHY WE TRAVEL AND THE RUSH OF SEEING THE CAR'S DO WHAT THEY DO IF YOU LOOK BACK AT THE PIC'S OF FRANK'S , GARCIA'S , GOOD TIMES, STREET LIFE, BEACH CITY . YOU MUST NOT HAVE LOVE 4 THIS GAME THAT'S WHY THIS QUESTION CAME UP QUESTION FOR YOU WHY DO YOU HAVE "IF YOUR HOPPER GET'S STUCK IT AINT WORTH A FUCK" AND ASK THIS QUESTION? :uh:  AFTER ALL THE SHIT TALK'N AND THE BULLSHITING IS JUST HYPE.THAT'S ALL IT MAKE'S THE HOPP'S GOOD .   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2007, 06:53 PM~7722749
> *WE LIVE FOR THIS SHIT,OR LEAST I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


alex i will be out there for you in a bit real soon


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 18 2007, 02:34 PM~7721852
> *LET ME INDULGE YOUR CURIOSITY WE DO THIS AS COMP. AND THERE'S THAT ALL OVER AZ.LA,DETROIT,STL,N.M,L.V,EVERY WHERE THAT'S WHY WE TRAVEL AND THE RUSH OF SEEING THE CAR'S DO WHAT THEY DO IF YOU LOOK BACK AT THE PIC'S OF FRANK'S , GARCIA'S , GOOD TIMES, STREET LIFE, BEACH CITY . YOU MUST NOT HAVE LOVE 4 THIS GAME THAT'S WHY THIS QUESTION CAME UP QUESTION FOR YOU WHY DO YOU HAVE "IF YOUR HOPPER GET'S STUCK IT AINT WORTH A FUCK" AND ASK THIS QUESTION? :uh:  AFTER ALL THE SHIT TALK'N AND THE BULLSHITING IS JUST HYPE.THAT'S ALL IT MAKE'S THE HOPP'S GOOD .   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 18 2007, 12:24 PM~7720968
> *im curious to what you guys get out of driving all over the place hopping each other...
> *


get a car ass hole and you will not be curious :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rat1_@Apr 18 2007, 06:18 PM~7723523
> *alex  i  will  be  out  there  for  you  in  a  bit  real  soon
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2007, 04:53 PM~7722749
> *WE LIVE FOR THIS SHIT,OR LEAST I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you live 2 lose and cry like a girl :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 18 2007, 07:25 PM~7723597
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## LOWRIDERGURL_CPT (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 18 2007, 07:23 PM~7723583
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> get a car ass hole and you will not be curious  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR HILARIOUS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT REAL TRUE..


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 18 2007, 07:23 PM~7723583
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> get a car ass hole and you will not be curious  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Apr 18 2007, 06:31 PM~7723672
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up 126*914 is off :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 18 2007, 07:37 PM~7723753
> *whats up 126*914 is off  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i know boost is fucked up right now


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 18 2007, 08:04 AM~7718855
> *V-MAX :biggrin:
> *


 MY BAD I SHOULD HAVE SAID I WONDER WHO GOT THAT SHIT STARTED AGAIN!:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 18 2007, 09:07 AM~7719285
> *hittin it from the door is over rated.
> *


THAT SOUNDS LIKE THE WORDS OF A MAN THAT CAN'T HIT HIS SHIT FROM THE DOOR.... :0


----------



## LOWRIDERGURL_CPT (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 18 2007, 07:27 PM~7723631
> *you live 2 lose and cry like a girl :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


DANG DENA4LIFE U BIG SNITCH Y U GOTS TO CHURP MY DADDY FOR LOL..LOL...


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 18 2007, 10:24 AM~7719814
> *me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CHIP N FROM THE DOOR DONT COUNT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERGURL_CPT_@Apr 18 2007, 06:45 PM~7723832
> *DANG DENA4LIFE U BIG SNITCH Y U GOTS TO CHURP MY DADDY FOR LOL..LOL...
> *


i did not no if it was you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 18 2007, 06:47 PM~7723846
> *CHIP N FROM THE DOOR DONT COUNT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 18 2007, 06:45 PM~7723830
> *THAT SOUNDS LIKE THE WORDS OF A MAN THAT CAN'T HIT HIS SHIT FROM THE DOOR.... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Apr 18 2007, 06:40 PM~7723786
> *i know boost is fucked up right now
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 18 2007, 06:43 PM~7723809
> *MY BAD I SHOULD HAVE SAID I WONDER WHO GOT THAT SHIT STARTED AGAIN!:biggrin:
> *


not you :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## LOWRIDERGURL_CPT (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 18 2007, 07:50 PM~7723868
> *i did not no if it was you :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL U COULD OF WROTE ME AND ASKD NOT CALL MY DADDY..DANG U JST WANTED ME TO GET CAUGHT UP...U KNW HIS RETARTED BUTT IS GONNA TALK SHIT...LOL..LOL... BUT ITS ALL GOOD...SNITCH...LMAO.. :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERGURL_CPT_@Apr 18 2007, 06:57 PM~7723916
> *WELL U COULD OF WROTE ME AND ASKD NOT CALL MY DADDY..DANG U JST WANTED ME TO GET CAUGHT UP...U KNW HIS RETARTED BUTT IS GONNA TALK SHIT...LOL..LOL... BUT ITS ALL GOOD...SNITCH...LMAO.. :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 18 2007, 08:45 PM~7723830
> *THAT SOUNDS LIKE THE WORDS OF A MAN THAT CAN'T HIT HIS SHIT FROM THE DOOR.... :0
> *



from the door, from the trunk, that shits like that texas rollin with doors open...


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Apr 18 2007, 03:32 PM~7720646
> *IF IT LOOKS LIKE A BEAST, HOPS LIKE A BEAST, IT MUST BE THE BEAST.
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Apr 18 2007, 07:28 PM~7724128
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rat1_@Apr 18 2007, 07:18 PM~7723523
> *alex  i  will  be  out  there  for  you  in  a  bit  real  soon
> *


you let me know when your ready so i can break you off properly


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

i think its about time to rework the lock up.lets see what happens :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2007, 10:05 PM~7724383
> *you let me know when your ready so i can break you off properly
> *


i will be in san diego iam getting chrome und so that way you have no excuse o and bring happy with you


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2007, 10:08 PM~7724409
> *i think its about time to rework the lock up.lets see what happens :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


you better rework it for sure or its going to be lose lose no draw


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rat1_@Apr 18 2007, 10:12 PM~7724450
> *you  better  rework  it  for  sure  or  its  going  to  be  lose  lose  no  draw
> *


iam not going to be on here talking shit see you in san diego the hop to wacth two very clean cars


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

you talk like you'll be ready this weekend.like i saidlet me know when your ready ratboy.but for meanwhile shut your mouth and stay on the bench, eat your lunch,take a number and wait your turn.i may not win all the hops but i'll guarantee you that i will make goodtimes a household name.


i said it once and i say it again"win,lose,or tie,its goodtimes till i die"


oh yeah,fuck all haters


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2007, 10:21 PM~7724529
> *you talk like you'll be ready this weekend.like i saidlet me know when your ready ratboy.but for meanwhile shut your mouth and stay on the bench, eat your lunch,take a number and wait your turn.i may not win all the hops but i'll guarantee you that i will make goodtimes a household name.
> i said it once and i say it again"win,lose,or tie,its goodtimes till i die"
> oh yeah,fuck all haters
> *


iam just giving you time to get your car done like interior front bumper exc lock up i want no excuses


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rat1_@Apr 18 2007, 09:26 PM~7724571
> *iam  just  giving  you  time  to  get  your  car  done  like  interior  front  bumper  exc  lock  up  i  want  no  excuses
> *


i didn't know interior makes your car go higher.in that case you should see hernans engraving so you could fly to the moon.


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2007, 10:31 PM~7724618
> *i didn't know interior makes your car go higher.in that case you should see hernans engraving so you could fly to the moon.
> *


iam out homes see you in sd


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

wat up smiley i see you doggy


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

this is going to be a good hop both cars are clean ass cars


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

whats up frank how are things looking at the shop? congrats on the hop homie


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rat1_@Apr 18 2007, 08:10 PM~7724428
> *i  will be  in  san  diego  iam  getting  chrome  und  so  that  way  you  have  no  excuse o and  bring  happy  with  you
> *


 :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 18 2007, 08:26 PM~7724107
> *from the door, from the trunk, that shits like that texas rollin with doors open...
> *


I DONT KNOW OF ANYBODY THAT'S A REAL RIDER THAT WOULD COMPARE SUCH A OG SUPER GANGSTER MOVE LIKE GETTIN DOWN FROM THE DOOR TO A DUMB ASS DONK MOVE LIKE RIDING WITH THE DOORS UP BUT LIKE YOU SAID YOUR ENTITLED TO YOUR OPINION BUT THAT ONE IS KINDA LAME....JUST MY OPINION.... :biggrin:


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 18 2007, 11:07 PM~7724937
> *I DONT KNOW OF ANYBODY THAT'S A REAL RIDER THAT WOULD COMPARE SUCH A OG SUPER GANGSTER MOVE LIKE GETTIN DOWN FROM THE DOOR TO A DUMB ASS DONK MOVE LIKE RIDING WITH THE DOORS UP BUT LIKE YOU SAID YOUR ENTITLED TO YOUR OPINION BUT THAT ONE IS KINDA LAME....JUST MY OPINION.... :biggrin:
> *


i agree :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 18 2007, 01:24 PM~7720968
> *im curious to what you guys get out of driving all over the place hopping each other...
> *


SHUT UP LAME


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Apr 18 2007, 10:26 PM~7725068
> *SHUT UP LAME
> *


GET CAR


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

franks and happy


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

frank vs happy.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

frank vs beach city.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

frank vs happy.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD "TEAM BLOW ME 602" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 18 2007, 10:07 PM~7724937
> *I DONT KNOW OF ANYBODY THAT'S A REAL RIDER THAT WOULD COMPARE SUCH A OG SUPER GANGSTER MOVE LIKE GETTIN DOWN FROM THE DOOR TO A DUMB ASS DONK MOVE LIKE RIDING WITH THE DOORS UP BUT LIKE YOU SAID YOUR ENTITLED TO YOUR OPINION BUT THAT ONE IS KINDA LAME....JUST MY OPINION.... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Apr 18 2007, 07:31 PM~7723672
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP ANGEL DO YOU GOT SOMETHING FOR THE CAPRICE? WE TOLD YOU COME IN TO THE BLOCK YOU WILL GET SERVED NO MATTER WHAT SIDE OF THE BLOCK YOU COME THROUGH :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rat1_@Apr 18 2007, 10:36 PM~7724665
> *wat  up  smiley  i  see  you  doggy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 19 2007, 05:34 PM~7730249
> *WHATS UP ANGEL DO YOU GOT SOMETHING FOR THE CAPRICE? WE TOLD YOU COME IN TO THE BLOCK YOU WILL GET SERVED NO MATTER WHAT SIDE OF THE BLOCK YOU COME THROUGH :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Apr 18 2007, 11:26 PM~7725068
> *SHUT UP LAME
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 18 2007, 08:23 PM~7723583
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> get a car ass hole and you will not be curious  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ok i got afew cars but what u guys do aint for me ...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 18 2007, 04:34 PM~7721852
> *LET ME INDULGE YOUR CURIOSITY WE DO THIS AS COMP. AND THERE'S THAT ALL OVER AZ.LA,DETROIT,STL,N.M,L.V,EVERY WHERE THAT'S WHY WE TRAVEL AND THE RUSH OF SEEING THE CAR'S DO WHAT THEY DO IF YOU LOOK BACK AT THE PIC'S OF FRANK'S , GARCIA'S , GOOD TIMES, STREET LIFE, BEACH CITY . YOU MUST NOT HAVE LOVE 4 THIS GAME THAT'S WHY THIS QUESTION CAME UP QUESTION FOR YOU WHY DO YOU HAVE "IF YOUR HOPPER GET'S STUCK IT AINT WORTH A FUCK" AND ASK THIS QUESTION? :uh:  AFTER ALL THE SHIT TALK'N AND THE BULLSHITING IS JUST HYPE.THAT'S ALL IT MAKE'S THE HOPP'S GOOD .   :biggrin:
> *




did u come with frank to kingman?...


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 19 2007, 01:09 AM~7725573
> *frank vs beach city.
> 
> 
> ...


good shit team blow me and the majestics for coming all the way out here to get served :biggrin: just kidding it was a great hopp it was alittle to close to call but all in all it was a fun night 

big upps to all clubs who was there, special thanks koolaid for proving a great place to hop with no problems :thumbsup:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Apr 19 2007, 07:31 PM~7731633
> *good shit team blow me and the majestics for coming all the way out here to get served :biggrin: just kidding it was a great hopp it was alittle to close to call but all in all it was a fun night
> 
> big upps to all clubs who was there, special thanks koolaid for proving a great place to hop with no problems  :thumbsup:
> *


beach city doing 80+ for the door


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 18 2007, 08:59 PM~7724350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 19 2007, 08:11 PM~7731443
> *did u come with frank to kingman?...
> *


NO I TOOK A BREAK THAT WEEKEND YOU KNOW I GET TIERD OF TRAVELING. HAHAHA " NEVER" .


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 19 2007, 10:04 PM~7732489
> *NO I TOOK A BREAK THAT WEEKEND YOU KNOW I GET TIERD OF TRAVELING. HAHAHA " NEVER" .
> *



well i talked and met frank and his crew and i think my question was just that i have hoppers myself just a question im a real rider build yt own shit and all that...just was wondering why...it seems like it takin pesidence over the guys who want to cruise and look clean...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 20 2007, 12:48 AM~7733525
> *well i talked and met frank and his crew and i think my question was just that i have hoppers myself just a question im a real rider build yt own shit and all that...just was wondering why...it seems like it takin pesidence over the guys who want to cruise and look clean...
> *


 NA DOG DONT GET IT TWISTED HOMIE CHECK IT OUT WE STILL RIDE!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Apr 19 2007, 07:31 PM~7731633
> *good shit team blow me and the majestics for coming all the way out here to get served :biggrin: just kidding it was a great hopp it was alittle to close to call but all in all it was a fun night
> 
> big upps to all clubs who was there, special thanks koolaid for proving a great place to hop with no problems  :thumbsup:
> *


----------

